# Looking for a Sabbath School curriculum on Early Church History



## Willem van Oranje (May 6, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a resource for an adult Sabbath School class on the history of the chruch from apostolic times until around 9th century? This is a subject I'm thinking of teaching. I'm looking for something that will mainly highlight the major controversies, heresies, heroes and heretics of this important period in church history.


----------



## Scott1 (May 6, 2010)

I'm not sure this is exactly what you are looking for, but this is a very good several class study of God preserving His Word, which touches much on history, leading figures in preserving God's Word. It goes through history, including from apostolic times to the 9th century, and especially the Reformation:



> Video series summary at PCA Lending Library web site
> CEP Video Catalog
> 
> 
> This fascinating series retraces the historic path of God's work from Mt. Sinai to Plymouth Rock, as Dr. Ken Connolly describes the delivery, inscription, canonization, translation, & preservation of Scripture. He begins with the Ten Commandments and moves through the dedicated efforts of scribes as they copied Old Testament passages; the persecution & martyrdom of New Testament scribes; the translation of the Bible into English & the suppression of it by the English court; the spread of the Reformation; & the departure of the Puritans for the New World. Meet the scholars, teachers, & missionaries whose passionate faith preserved the Bible.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 7, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> I'm not sure this is exactly what you are looking for, but this is a very good several class study of God preserving His Word, which touches much on history, leading figures in preserving God's Word. It goes through history, including from apostolic times to the 9th century, and especially the Reformation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, but not particularly what I was looking for. I will hit some on Bible translation but the main framework will center on heresies, heroes, councils, persecutions, and missionary activity. I may just have to put together my own curriculum and draw from several sources, both primary and secondary.


----------

